# Interesting Chrome Paramount Fs



## momo608 (Aug 5, 2016)

Not mine and pricey but certainly cool.
Vintage, early 70's, Chrome Schwinn Paramount by original owner.

Complete with original bill of sale, all supporting documentation.

Bike in excellent condition with all original factory equipment.Schwinn Paramount Details

Height at Top Tube: 34"

Condition: It was ordered on November 20, 1972 and is in great condition. "Like new" is subjective while this is not like it came from the factory but in outstanding shape with no damage to any of the chrome.
Equipment: All original as ordered with the bike; nothing has been replaced or damaged.

Tires: Replaced two (2) years ago.

Falls? Never!!!

Rides: When first purchased it was used for a couple summers but only for brief five-mile trips. In the late 70's it was used solely to ride casually around town. Then it was stored for over 25 years inside my residences.

Finally two years ago it was used for 20 mile rides amounting to a total of approximately 100 miles after which a Fuji SST was purchased and became the ride of choice.
https://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/bik/5695669291.html


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 6, 2016)

What a beauty!!! I am sure that is someone's dream bike.I would be interested in knowing what the bike eventially sells for. Unfortunately, way too big for me.


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 6, 2016)

What a beauty.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 6, 2016)

Need to be pretty tall... The very tall frame road bikes tend to be a bit cheaper and tend to turn up in somewhat better condition because fewer people can ride them than the popular sizes. If you're a tall guy, there's actually a pretty good selection in road bikes, and they're usually a little less than a medium frame (opposite of ballooners).


----------



## momo608 (Aug 6, 2016)

At $5,100 someone is going to have to want it pretty bad. A standover height of 34" means this is a 25" frame bike so a 6 foot dude should have no problem. I have a 25" paramount and I'm a hair over 6' and think the bike's perfect for me. Thought about chroming it but painted it its original blue instead.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 7, 2016)

Now this is a tall Paramount, 28" 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172289538824


----------



## Dale Alan (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow,now that is a tall Paramount . I once had a 27" LeTour III ,at 6' I had a heck of a time getting off and on .The ride was actually nice once I was situated.


----------



## momo608 (Aug 7, 2016)

Yeah, I figure if you can straddle the top tube with both feet planted flat on the ground even if the top tube is up into your crotch but not painfully so, you're probably where you should be. If you have to drop off to one side of the top tube for stops, that is plain dangerous for street riding where unexpected stops happen all the time The most important thing for riding comfort is the saddle to handle bar height in relation to your saddle to pedals distance. I'm sure we have all seen bikes for sale with the saddle way up higher than the handlebars with lots of seat post showing. I always wonder if they really ride the bike that way. Your head and neck would be at extreme angles in the riding position, kind of like sitting in a chair and staring strait up at the ceiling. That would be killer on your neck especially if you are prone to stiff necks like I am. 

I do really like the look of tall bikes so I'm glad I can ride them but I'm also glad I'm not too tall because I see how awkward that becomes in other aspects of life, like fitting comfortably in old sports cars. 6 foot is about the max for those before it looks very cramped. 

Personally I like the top of the handlebars level with the seat height, maybe the seat a little lower than the bars. The neck thing again.


----------

